# troy-bilt hi-pro key replacement



## timspence1 (Nov 30, 2009)

i have a 1983 troy-bilt "horse" and am replacing the wheel shaft and hi-pro key. anybody got any helpful suggestions? looks like i'm gonna have to remove the brass bushings and carefully position the hi-pro key and slide in with the shaft. thanks for your help.


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

Post a model and serial number so I can see what version Horse you have. 

Thoroughly clean the shaft to remove all dirt and grime. File or sand away burrs, nicks, etc. Lubricate shaft prior to removal.

My memory may not be clear on this. If you have what I am thinking of you can remove retaining rings from one side only. Gently tap the shaft until the Hi-Pro key contacts the bronze bushing. Continue tapping and pushing on the shaft. The bushing should come out along with the shaft. 

With the transmission cover removed you can guide the key in the gear on assembly.


----------



## timspence1 (Nov 30, 2009)

the model is just "horse" it has an 8 hp briggs serial # 420737. approximatley a 79 or 80 year model. i put 83 year model on my first reply but was wrong. i do have an 83 which is similar, but not exactly the same. i have pulled the shaft out and am planning on replacing the 2 brass bushings cause they are wore. i plan on using a blind puller to pull the bushings out. you think i can just put the hi-pro key in the shaft and just carefully reinsert the whole thing? it looks like i have to go in from the right side if your standing behind it? i appreciate your help. i'm hopeful this will work, cause i sure don't want to have to take out all them gears.


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

The serial number 420737 is the key to finding information for your tiller. I forgot the older Troy-Bilt worked off serial number.

What I was describing in my first post was an MTD manufactured Troy-Bilt tiller. These are not like the older Troy-Bilt tillers. I suspect what you have is more like what you will see in the manuals below. Maybe I can help if you can you give a reference to manual and page as to what your tiller is like?

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Tro...air_Manuals/TROY_BILT_MASTER_SERVICE_BOOK.pdf

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Tro...uals/Troy_Bilt_Horse_Master_Parts_Catalog.pdf

This document should help locate engine model, type and code number. The first two digits in the code number are the year manufactured:

http://engines.myfaqcenter.com/Answer.aspx?p_faqid=53


----------



## timspence1 (Nov 30, 2009)

i appreciate your help. great material. i printed it all off. all i like having now is a service manual, so if you know where i can get one, point me in the right direction.


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

For a service manual check on eBay our google for one.


----------

